# Pedals/shoes



## Big Bren (20 Sep 2007)

As per my other thread, I've got my Marin MTB now and I love the way it rides - think I made a good decision.

Now I'm wondering what to do about pedals; it's currently fitted with flat pedals and they're doing the trick for now, but it feels weird to cycle without being clipped in.

What experience/recommendations or advice do you guys have about clipless options for a MTB? I'll need something that I can walk in, so fitting pedals that are compatible with my road shoes is not an option.

Ta!

Bren


----------



## Steve Austin (20 Sep 2007)

Being a MTBer at heart. i use eggbeaters for both. and wear me MTB shoes on the road bike.

You probably need separate shoes. spesh are great shoes and relatively cheap to


----------



## stevenb (20 Sep 2007)

I've always used dual sided spd's on my mountain bikes....my current trek comes with flat pedals one side and spd the other...although I will most likely chnage them. I use SPD- SL pedals on my road bikes. Spesh shoes are good. I had the Road Sport shoes and they were comfy...excellent ventilation...make sure you wear thick socks for winter use. I have just ordered my new felt bike and Ultegra clipless pedals along with shimano RO98 shoes....so I'll see how these go....


----------



## mikeitup (20 Sep 2007)

merlin are doing some good deals on shoes and m520 pedals at the mo


----------



## Cyclista (21 Sep 2007)

Flats all the way! I can use SPD's on the road but as soon as I get near any rough stuff it has got to be flats. I use DX shoes and pedals Can't praise the pedals enough, light and grippy, come with loads of spare pins. I think it is a personal thing, like I said I have tried and am unable to ride off road using SPD's, it's a confidence thing, and I am just more confident on flats


----------



## squeaker (21 Sep 2007)

*520's*



mikeitup said:


> merlin are doing some good deals on shoes and m520 pedals at the mo


Been pleased with my 520's: but then they are on my recumbent road bike so maybe not the best test....


----------



## barq (21 Sep 2007)

I use SPDs for cross country riding.

Ritchey do some well priced SPD compatible pedals that look good and work well (good mud clearing). Have a look at CRC.


----------



## Big Bren (21 Sep 2007)

Thanks for all of that.

I like the look of those DX shoes and I'll probably order a pair. Would it work though to buy the cleated ones, use them with flat pedals until I feel confident enough on the MTB to start clipping in, then add the clipless pedals later? In short - will the cleats be an impediment on flat pedals? I'm thinking not since the cleats are recessed, but again, I'll take advice where it's offered.

Thanks

Bren


----------



## Cyclista (21 Sep 2007)

With the shoes there is no need to fit the cleats until you are ready, so you will be able to ride on flats all you like, then as soon as you feel confident enough you can cut the blank space out of the bottom of the shoe and fit the cleats. 

But that's not really what you asked reading your post again so, if you were to fit the cleats straight away there is a fairly good chance that the cleat will slip about on the face of the pedal, as it is not recessed enough to stop slippage, can't say for sure though as I have not seen the SPD version of the shoe


----------



## stevenb (23 Sep 2007)

I didn't realise but today I found I could remove the plastic platform part of the pedal. It's an insert that clips into one side of the spd. So I prized them out decreased the tension (was set to max.) and now have dual sided spd's.
Was well chuffed with that.


----------

